# Manure clean up?



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Honestly. Here there are too many that ask to come pick the piles. Those that don't get picked get spread with a chain drag to return nutrients to the field. The BOs load into manure spreader and return to pasture or put on arena. Maybe someone with small acreage and laws that regulated control of manure because of location.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

An old saying is 'Where there's muck there's money!' 

We would make quite a bit of cash from selling the manure to local gardeners. Majority of places would be glad of someone to clear their heaps and willing to pay a nominal sum. You could then sell it on.


----------



## twixy79 (Jul 8, 2017)

A lot of equine rescues sell manure or compost it for fertilizer. I think there could be a lot of money in it if you had the time and patience and lack of sense of smell (just kidding about the smell part, horse manure is not nearly as bad as cat poop )


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

When I had a compost company we would clean the dairy pens for free and take in manure without charge and then compost and sell the finished product. That was win/win for everyone as the dairies had the EPA breathing down their necks and we had a free source of parent material. Those that tried to make money on both ends lost out as when it came time to renew contracts the dairies started to charge them for the manure they needed for their end product.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

I think it depends a lot on location. In more urban and suburban environments, where regulation is a lot more strict and there is a lot less space to manage manure, you'd probably be more likely to find business. In rural areas where there is less regulation and where people are more likely to manage their own manure and utilize it in compost bins, arenas, pastures, etc. you probably wouldn't find a lot of business.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

k9kenai said:


> I think it depends a lot on location. In more urban and suburban environments, where regulation is a lot more strict and there is a lot less space to manage manure, you'd probably be more likely to find business. In rural areas where there is less regulation and where people are more likely to manage their own manure and utilize it in compost bins, arenas, pastures, etc. you probably wouldn't find a lot of business.


_This is so true..._

A business also needs to be facilitated someplace and be able to store vast amounts of manure meeting zoning codes...

Do people pay for this, _yes._
Most carting companies with roll-offs of different sizes already do such services.
I know of a few companies that make topsoil blend in composted manure with their dirt and sell it...
Me, I offered it for free to those who come and get it... 
As a backyard horse owner local gardeners taking for their gardens worked...
For commercial boarding barns they would be where you would have the best chance of a customer but you are not the only one to think of this enterprise...stand in line with the competition offering services.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

When I lived in Tucson AZ I had a roll off and had it removed once a month. Expensive but the CC&Rs for the area demanded it.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

You should ask people who live in your area. Here, manure is worthless. We just pile it up away from the house and barn (on a 13 acre property) and compost it. I live in a rural area where many people have livestock so a) you can't even give away free manure because everyone has some, and b) there are no regulations about storing it out here. I can see how it would be different in a more suburban setting, but again, that's why it largely depends on the needs and regulations in your own area.


----------

